# after portmaster -r png- gdk-pixbuf2 failed



## roelof (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello, 

Because UPDATING said it did a `# portmaster -r png-`
but it fails at graphics/gdk-pixbuf2 with this message:

```
usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner   --namespace=GdkPixbuf --nsversion=2.0 --libtool="/bin/sh
 /usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gnome-libtool"  --include=GModule-2.0 --include=Gio-2.0
 --pkg-export=gdk-pixbuf-2.0  --library=libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la --warn-all --strip-prefix=Gdk
 --c-include="gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf.h" -DGDK_PIXBUF_COMPILATION -I.. -I.. -I../gdk-pixbuf
 -I../gdk-pixbuf -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15
     gdk-pixbuf.h gdk-pixbuf-core.h gdk-pixbuf-transform.h gdk-pixbuf-io.h gdk-pixbuf-animation.h
 gdk-pixbuf-simple-anim.h gdk-pixbuf-loader.h gdk-pixbuf-enum-types.h gdk-pixbuf-marshal.h
 gdk-pixbuf-features.h gdk-pixdata.h gdk-pixbuf-i18n.h gdk-pixbuf.c gdk-pixbuf-animation.c
 gdk-pixbuf-data.c gdk-pixbuf-io.c gdk-pixbuf-loader.c gdk-pixbuf-scale.c gdk-pixbuf-simple-anim.c
 gdk-pixbuf-scaled-anim.c gdk-pixbuf-util.c gdk-pixdata.c gdk-pixbuf-enum-types.c libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la
 Makefile --output GdkPixbuf-2.0.gir
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner", line 41, in <module>
    from giscanner.scannermain import scanner_main
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 34, in <module>
    from giscanner.dumper import compile_introspection_binary
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 27, in <module>
    from .gdumpparser import IntrospectionBinary
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/gdumpparser.py", line 31, in <module>
    from .transformer import TransformerException
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/transformer.py", line 28, in <module>
    from .girparser import GIRParser
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/girparser.py", line 26, in <module>
    from .girwriter import COMPATIBLE_GIR_VERSION
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/girwriter.py", line 25, in <module>
    from .xmlwriter import XMLWriter
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/xmlwriter.py", line 76, in <module>
    from giscanner._giscanner import collect_attributes
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/_giscanner.so: Undefined symbol
 "PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"
gmake[4]: *** [GdkPixbuf-2.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2.
*** Error code 1
usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner   --namespace=GdkPixbuf --nsversion=2.0 --libtool="/bin/sh
 /usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gnome-libtool"  --include=GModule-2.0 --include=Gio-2.0
 --pkg-export=gdk-pixbuf-2.0  --library=libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la --warn-all --strip-prefix=Gdk
 --c-include="gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf.h" -DGDK_PIXBUF_COMPILATION -I.. -I.. -I../gdk-pixbuf
 -I../gdk-pixbuf -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15
     gdk-pixbuf.h gdk-pixbuf-core.h gdk-pixbuf-transform.h gdk-pixbuf-io.h gdk-pixbuf-animation.h
 gdk-pixbuf-simple-anim.h gdk-pixbuf-loader.h gdk-pixbuf-enum-types.h gdk-pixbuf-marshal.h
 gdk-pixbuf-features.h gdk-pixdata.h gdk-pixbuf-i18n.h gdk-pixbuf.c gdk-pixbuf-animation.c
 gdk-pixbuf-data.c gdk-pixbuf-io.c gdk-pixbuf-loader.c gdk-pixbuf-scale.c gdk-pixbuf-simple-anim.c
 gdk-pixbuf-scaled-anim.c gdk-pixbuf-util.c gdk-pixdata.c gdk-pixbuf-enum-types.c libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la
 Makefile --output GdkPixbuf-2.0.gir
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner", line 41, in <module>
    from giscanner.scannermain import scanner_main
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 34, in <module>
    from giscanner.dumper import compile_introspection_binary
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 27, in <module>
    from .gdumpparser import IntrospectionBinary
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/gdumpparser.py", line 31, in <module>
    from .transformer import TransformerException
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/transformer.py", line 28, in <module>
    from .girparser import GIRParser
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/girparser.py", line 26, in <module>
    from .girwriter import COMPATIBLE_GIR_VERSION
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/girwriter.py", line 25, in <module>
    from .xmlwriter import XMLWriter
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/xmlwriter.py", line 76, in <module>
    from giscanner._giscanner import collect_attributes
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/_giscanner.so: Undefined symbol
 "PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"
gmake[4]: *** [GdkPixbuf-2.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2.
*** Error code 1
usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner   --namespace=GdkPixbuf --nsversion=2.0 --libtool="/bin/sh
 /usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gnome-libtool"  --include=GModule-2.0 --include=Gio-2.0
 --pkg-export=gdk-pixbuf-2.0  --library=libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la --warn-all --strip-prefix=Gdk
 --c-include="gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf.h" -DGDK_PIXBUF_COMPILATION -I.. -I.. -I../gdk-pixbuf
 -I../gdk-pixbuf -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/libpng15
     gdk-pixbuf.h gdk-pixbuf-core.h gdk-pixbuf-transform.h gdk-pixbuf-io.h gdk-pixbuf-animation.h
 gdk-pixbuf-simple-anim.h gdk-pixbuf-loader.h gdk-pixbuf-enum-types.h gdk-pixbuf-marshal.h
 gdk-pixbuf-features.h gdk-pixdata.h gdk-pixbuf-i18n.h gdk-pixbuf.c gdk-pixbuf-animation.c
 gdk-pixbuf-data.c gdk-pixbuf-io.c gdk-pixbuf-loader.c gdk-pixbuf-scale.c gdk-pixbuf-simple-anim.c
 gdk-pixbuf-scaled-anim.c gdk-pixbuf-util.c gdk-pixdata.c gdk-pixbuf-enum-types.c libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.la
 Makefile --output GdkPixbuf-2.0.gir
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner", line 41, in <module>
    from giscanner.scannermain import scanner_main
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/scannermain.py", line 34, in <module>
    from giscanner.dumper import compile_introspection_binary
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/dumper.py", line 27, in <module>
    from .gdumpparser import IntrospectionBinary
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/gdumpparser.py", line 31, in <module>
    from .transformer import TransformerException
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/transformer.py", line 28, in <module>
    from .girparser import GIRParser
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/girparser.py", line 26, in <module>
    from .girwriter import COMPATIBLE_GIR_VERSION
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/girwriter.py", line 25, in <module>
    from .xmlwriter import XMLWriter
  File "/usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/xmlwriter.py", line 76, in <module>
    from giscanner._giscanner import collect_attributes
ImportError: /usr/local/lib/gobject-introspection/giscanner/_giscanner.so: Undefined symbol
 "PyUnicodeUCS4_DecodeUTF8"
gmake[4]: *** [GdkPixbuf-2.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5/gdk-pixbuf'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2/work/gdk-pixbuf-2.23.5'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/gdk-pixbuf2.
*** Error code 1
```

How to solve this one?

Roelof


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 5, 2012)

Recompile python with UCS4 instead of UCS2, and recompile all the failing to launch python applications.


----------



## roelof (Jun 15, 2012)

That did it, thanks


----------

